# Looking for gamers or game in Southampton



## Vraister (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi,
we are two guys who are looking for a game or gamers. 

Style and system: We are looking for a game with a good balance of action and interaction. We are looking for a fairly core DnD 3.5 game but we are open for other systems or a more adventurous DnD game.

Attitude: We are both quite mature and are looking for a mature game. Don't get me wrong. We like a laugh and to goof around from time to time.

Experience and so: My mate has experience with DnD and a few other systems. He also would be willing to run a game. I have only played DnD so far.

If your interested drop me a line or reply here.

Cheers
Vraister


----------



## wmasters (Oct 12, 2006)

Check out the Hidden Fortress on East Street (right by the entrance to the Eastgate Shopping Centre) - it's a pretty good FLGS, and they might be able to help. They also run Arcanis and Greyhawk regularly, so if you were interested in those there's that option as well.


----------



## Vraister (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, I will check that out tomorrow.

Vraister


----------



## Vraister (Nov 14, 2006)

Still looking for gamers!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Nov 23, 2006)

You should check out UK Roleplayers - http://www.ukroleplayers.com/ - which might help

Also last I heard the Hidden Fortress - http://www.hidden-fortress.com/ - was in the process of closing down...  Shame really.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Nov 29, 2006)

Depending how mobile you are: Southsea Games and Models over in Portsmouth might be worth checking out. 

Not sure if they still do (or have closed!), but they used to post ads for games in the shop. Found an excellent group in Gosport through them. Although that was years ago... possibly worth giving them a call?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2006)

Vraister said:
			
		

> Still looking for gamers!




Drop me an email - we have a group of five, and I'm not certain folks will be happy with going up to seven, but it's worth a shot!


----------

